# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đi Seoul mà mê hải sản, nhất định phải đến chợ Norangjin - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Với hội mê ăn ngon, ăn hợp túi tiền thì chợ hải sản Noryangjin đích thị là một thiên đường ở Seoul.*

Tôi đến Hàn Quốc vào đầu tháng 11, vừa kịp thời điểm để ngắm trọn vẹn lá vàng, lá đỏ đẹp và lãng mạn ngất ngây ở xứ sở kim chi. Tất nhiên cảnh thiên nhiên mùa thu ở Hàn thì đẹp miễn bàn rồi, nhưng cảnh đẹp chưa phải tất cả bởi tôi còn bị mê hoặc bởi ẩm thực xứ Hàn. Bên cạnh thịt nướng, gà nướng phô mai nổi tiếng, trong chuyến đi này, chúng tôi còn bị chinh phục bởi hải sản xứ Hàn. Chính xác hơn là chợ hải sản ở Norangjin, chợ hải sản lớn nhất Seoul.



Khung cảnh chợ nhìn từ trên cao.
Trong chuyến đi lần này, có thể nói trải nghiệm với chợ hải sản ở Norangjin khiến tôi bất ngờ và ấn tượng nhất. Bước ra khỏi ga tàu điện ngầm, chúng tôi đã nghe trong gió mùi hương quen thuộc. Băng qua cây cầu vượt, mùi hương đó lại càng rõ hơn. Phải rồi, là mùi biển. Cứ thế, chúng tôi vừa đi vừa hít hà mãi mùi hương quen thuộc đó cho đến khi nhìn thấy khu chợ hải sản hiện rõ trước mắt.

Chợ hải sản không quá xa lạ gì, tuy nhiên lần đầu tiên bước vào chợ hải sản Norangjin chúng tôi không khỏi choáng ngợp với sự sạch sẽ so với những gì chúng tôi vẫn hay định nghĩa về một khu chợ. Noryangjin là chợ bán buôn thủy sản đầu tiên và lớn nhất ở Seoul nên tất cả các loài thủy hải sản trên toàn Hàn Quốc đều được tập kết tại đây. Hải sản nơi đây có đủ loại tôm, cua, cá biển, các loại ốc, bạch tuộc và đặc biệt loại nào cũng rất to, nếu như không muốn nói là khổng lồ.



Hải sản to nhỏ đủ loại với nhiều giá khác nhau.
Sau một vòng dạo chợ, chúng tôi quyết định thưởng thức món ăn đặc sản nơi đây đó là King Crab. Những chú cua này to khủng khiếp và tất cả còn bò lổm ngổm trong bể nước. Khách muốn dùng con nào chỉ việc nói với chủ tiệm, họ sẽ vớt con đấy ra rồi mới bắt đầu tính trọng lượng, giá tiền. Giá thành của những con cua này tùy vào thời giá.

Đoàn chúng tôi gồm 6 người đã chọn một con không quá nhỏ nhưng cũng không quá to, tầm 2-3kg với giá thành là 100.000 won, tương đương hơn 2 triệu đồng. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn được mời chào món cá hồi sống - món ăn Nhật Bản được nhiều người yêu thích - với giá cực kỳ hữu nghị. Một phần cá hồi được chào bán với giá 20.000 won, tương tương hơn 400 ngàn đồng đủ cho 3-4 người ăn "thả ga". Lựa được cua và cá hồi ưng ý, nhân viên tiệm hải sản sẽ đưa chúng tôi lên khu vực nhà hàng sạch sẽ và khang trang hơn để ngồi đợi trong lúc họ chế biến món ăn.








Tùy theo sở thích của khách hàng mà yêu cầu nhà hàng sẽ làm gì với món cua đó. Có người sẽ muốn ăn lẩu cua, có người chỉ đơn giản là muốn ăn cua luộc, với đoàn chúng tôi thì chỉ cần ăn món luộc truyền thống là đủ. Hôm chúng tôi đến là tối thứ bảy nên quán hơi đông và chung tôi phải đợi khá lâu để "nhân vật chính" xuất hiện. Nhưng thời gian đợi thực sự xứng đáng khi chúng tôi cầm trên tay con cua to oạch, khói bốc nghi ngút, thơm thật thơm.



Dĩa cá hồi sống với giá 400 ngàn đồng.



Càng cua khá mềm nên có thể dùng kéo cắt dễ dàng.



Kích thước thật của King Crab khá ấn tượng.
Dùng kéo cắt hết càng và ngoe, lột mai và yếm cua, trước mắt chúng tôi là từng thớ thịt cua trắng phau siêu hấp dẫn. Và bạn có tin không, lượng gạch của chú cua này khi đổ ra đầy ắp cả bát ăn cơm, béo ngậy và thơm ngon vô cùng. Xé ít thịt cua trắng phau, quệt vào chén mù tạt xanh xanh hoặc tương Hàn Quốc đỏ au rồi thưởng thức mới tuyệt lắm sao.

Chao ôi, vị ngọt thanh hòa quyện cùng vị cay nồng của mù tạt thực sự đã đưa tôi lên đến tận mây xanh. Ngon phải biết! Chưa kể, chan ít gạch cua vào cơm, thêm tí tương Hàn Quốc rồi trộn cho đều, múc một thìa rồi thưởng thức mà xem, vị cua béo ngậy tràn ngập cả khoang miệng, ngon vô cùng các bạn ạ. Đến lúc này thì tôi đã hiểu vì sao người bạn của tôi từng khuyên rằng đến đây không biết lựa món gì thì chỉ cần ăn cua thôi cũng đủ làm bạn thỏa mãn và ngất ngây rồi.

Nếu là tín đồ của hải sản thì chắc chắn khu chợ này là địa điểm bạn không thể nào bỏ qua khi đến Hàn Quốc rồi nhé.

_Tên chợ: Norangjin Fish Market

Địa chỉ: 서울특별시 동작구 노들로 674 (노량진동) (674, Nodeul-ro, Dongjak-gu, Seoul)_



Theo afamily

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc* 


Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

